# Atwood 3500



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

From all the good information here it looks like the Atwood 3500 is the jack to get. I found one on Big Discount RV (https://bigd.worldsecuresystems.com/) for $229.00 + 15.00 for shipping. With all the scams just trying to make sure it's not a rip off. Has anyone ordered from this site?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Panhandle Mom


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

Panhandle Mom said:


> From all the good information here it looks like the Atwood 3500 is the jack to get. I found one on Big Discount RV (https://bigd.worldsecuresystems.com/) for $229.00 + 15.00 for shipping. With all the scams just trying to make sure it's not a rip off. Has anyone ordered from this site?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Panhandle Mom


My atwood worked great, bought another for the new trailer and it failed in two weeks.

Good Luck

Texas Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOVE LOVE LOVE mine!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a Barker 3500 and love it - either jack would be fine - here is the link- click here -the total cost for our Barker VIP 3500 was $190.00 + $18.00 shipping. What I liked is you could purchase directly from them instead of going through a retailer.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You can get a UltraFab 3500 at adventurerv.net for $89.99 plus shipping, i know the Attwood is a great jack but for the diff ill stay with the ultrafab. it works great.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a Barker VIP 3000. No complaints after three summers of camping.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I just installed a Stromberg Carlson 3500 and used it only twice ...so far so good.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the Atwood 3500 and wouldn't trade it for the world. Truly the best money we have spent on the OB.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I thought about installing an electric jack, but I couldn't come up with a real reason. Ignoring the "keeping up with the Jones' " aspect of it, the only reasons I could come up with were: saving time and saving energy.

Regarding the former, I'm camping so I obviously have time to spare. Besides, I take more time to disassemble my weight-distribution setup than I do jacking the camper off the hitch. And regarding the latter, I'm not disabled and I'm not lazy, so I have energy. And I need to pre-burn those added beer calories anyway!

Is there any reason I'm missing? Do these come with some sort of automatic leveling feature or something?

Kevin


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If you don't need one, don't get it.

Me? I have one because I have to raise the front of the TT to jack the WDH bars into position. It's up to get the TV ball under it, down to connect the ball to the TT, up to jack the WHD bars, and then down to put the TT in position, raise the jack vertical tube out of the way and remove the wooden blocks.

That up and down stuff gets old really quickly, so I got a $150 (with shipping) Ultra-Fab jack and it works nicely.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

hautevue said:


> If you don't need one, don't get it.
> 
> Me? I have one because I have to raise the front of the TT to jack the WDH bars into position. It's up to get the TV ball under it, down to connect the ball to the TT, up to jack the WHD bars, and then down to put the TT in position, raise the jack vertical tube out of the way and remove the wooden blocks.
> 
> That up and down stuff gets old really quickly, so I got a $150 (with shipping) Ultra-Fab jack and it works nicely.


Ditto. I don't, generally, remove my WD hitch or the bars from the truck while camping, otherwise, that would take time to move around and mess with. Having the Atwood 3500 jack makes it quick and easy to raise the trailer & truck up to get the equalizer bars on... so easy, I sometimes don't even both to use the lever bar...the Atwood can power it up high enough to just slide the bars on.

It's just personal preference for the convenience of saving time and effort cranking. I chose to add one because I could choose to add one. It's one of the favorite and easiest mods I've made.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When an electric is installed, does that do away with the manual one? if the electric jack fails or battery goes belly up do you still have a manual backup available?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> When an electric is installed, does that do away with the manual one? if the electric jack fails or battery goes belly up do you still have a manual backup available?


My Atwood 3500 came with a nice manual crank that is perfectly fine to use if battery power isn't available...and works just like the regular manual kind...'cept the manual crank is detachable ;-)


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I ordered the Atwood, came in last Wednesday, put it on Thursday and I was off to Seacrest to sleep with the wolves with my 12 yr old and sisters on Friday. I know we really didn't need it..but I'm a whimp and if my husband can't go..I'm still off and running. When we pulled in at Seacrest got everything set up (or so I thought), level from side to side way off..hooked back up (easy as pie with the Atwood), put the ole orange squares out, backed up a little and wham bam perfect level. Off again next weekend, heading to Seminole St Park and some Mule Festival.

Living in the Panhandle and LOVING the weather!!


----------

